
US suspects listening devices in Washington - smacktoward
https://www.apnews.com/d716aac4ad744b4cae3c6b13dce12d7e
======
jimrandomh
These are taking advantage of poor overall security in the cell phone network
infrastructure; if phones cryptographically authenticated their base stations,
it would be difficult or impossible. It's not entirely clear why more effort
hasn't been put into securing this, but a likely hypothesis is that certain
law enforcement agencies want it to be insecure, so that they can use it for
domestic investigations. Now that the US finds itself on unfriendly terms with
foreign spy agencies, this has become a serious problem.

------
codedokode
That is a good thing. Either US makes GSM networks secure for everyone or
they'll have to let other countries spy on their citizens too.

